

Usability Testing in Code Review - ukilon
http://kilon.org/blog/2012/10/usability-testing-in-code-review/
 It means that as far as is humanly possible, when I look at code it should be self-evident. Obvious. Self-explanatory.
I should be able to “get it”—what it is and how to use it—without expending any effort thinking about it
======
robmil
This is a great idea. Too often code review is a hierarchical process in which
a single high-up checks that coding standards are being met and nothing more —
this, on the other hand, is genuinely useful.

How do you mitigate the fact that it will take an awful lot of time, though?
Just by appealing to the idea that it will save time in the future?

~~~
ukilon
That would be the case. I didn't sell this one yet, but I am trying to make a
point that the time it will save down the road is way more than the time we
invest today..

